# Global warming won't stop these Polar Bears.



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review congrats on the new saw!


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome, mine is sitting in the garage to be pout together next week. This has me even more excited! I also bought the same gauge. I also bought the 37" outfeed roller system.

thanks for your review!
-Jeremy


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

nice review! thanks for all the information and details.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup. GREAT review.

Congratulations on the new saw !


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Now THAT's a review!


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

well I'm glad everyone liked the write up. Between my blade selection and this saw, I am very pleased. Hopefully I'll have the other necessities by the beginning of next summer.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice review and congrats on your new saw.

dalec


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice review !!
I'm sure you'll love your new Grizzly saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent job with the review, and excellent documentation of your process. Your is the first user review I've read about this saw, so it's going to be especially useful to a lot of potential buyers.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Very informative and I hope those tools appear by Christmas


----------



## mrjoeg (Jan 14, 2011)

Great feedback,
I placed my order today the saw is backordered due to ship 02/04 til then I continue to read posts and wait.
Thanks for the in-depth review.


----------



## edlek (Feb 15, 2011)

Grizzly G0715P Trunnions and alignment.

Saw came with blade about .022 out of alignment. Tried setting the miter slot to blade paralleiism adjustment.
I can't get the alignment any better. Loosened trunnions bolts slightly per manual, but there is absolutely no play on the front trunnion. Contacted Griz TechSupport who suggested loosening the stop collar on the leadscrew. But there is still no play on the front trunnions. Any ideas?????


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

How are you trying to adjust them? It took me some time to find a way to get enough force behind my blows. A mallet with weights inside helps.

The best way to adjust is to loosen both the front, and then one of the back. That way the entire system is pivoting about one bolt. I'm not sure if that is what you were doing or not. Another thing to try is to loosen all the trunnion bolts until you can move the whole assembly by hand. Shake it around a bit and pull it towards the door (so you can hit the trunnions with a mallet, easier than pulling it towards you)

A couple of things that I ran across while just trying things out to get familiar:
-Loosen 3 trunnion bolts
-if in doubt loosen them to the point where you can move them by hand, tighten and then loosen to adjust.


----------



## edlek (Feb 15, 2011)

Alexei,

I loosened all four trunnion bolts so that I could see a 1/8" gap at all four points between the main trunnion and the table top. Even with this degree of looseness the front trunnion refuses to move. I can rock the trunnion assembly but the front trunnions refuses to move. I pulled on the trunnion assembly and whacked it with a three pound sledge but front trunnion refuses to move. Two possibilities, the tilt leadscrew assembly is preventing the front trunnion from moving or the holes in the front trunnions were not machined correctly. I am going to talk with Grizzly Tech support today again but I'm afraid my saw falls into the Citrus category.

Thanks for the help,
Ed


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you remember the cost of 220 installation?


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

I did it myself so it was free. I understand not everyone can do/ wants to do this biutnicannot comment on cost


----------

